# Ebersberg MTB Marathon in Hohegeiß



## salatbauchvieh (7. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

mal wieder eine Frage nach den GPS-Daten der Strecke.

Wir würden gerne die Strecke in Hohegeiß vorher mal abfahren. Hat denn evtl. schon jemand die Gpsdaten parat? 
In der Ausschreibung werden 21 km und 710 hm genannt, hier auf der HP werden 21 km und 1080 hm aufgeführt. Ist ja schon ein Unterschied bei 2 oder sogar 4 Runden.
Die Ausrichter (Touristeninfo) habe ich bereits bzgl. Gps etc. angeschrieben aber noch keine Antwort erhalten. Sollte ich doch noch eine erhalten werde ich es hier mitteilen.

Gruß Salatbauchvieh


----------



## manuel e. (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo!!
Habe die gestern auch mal angeschrieben. Vielleicht ist die Strecke ja schon frühzeitig ausgeschildert, da ich auch keine Ahnung habe wo es da so lang geht. Die Fage ist auch ob im Uhrzeigersinn oder andersherum gefahren wird. Die Hm in der Harzcupausschreibung sollten aber richtig sein.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maracuja10 (8. Juni 2012)

Bin noch am Schwanken, ob Ich mich auf die Langstrecke ummelde. Ist ja doch schon relativ ordentlich mit 4 x 710hm


----------



## salatbauchvieh (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe soeben von der Touristenzentrale die Strecke bekommen und hier mal abgelegt falls sie einer möchte.

Gruß das Salatbauchvieh


----------



## salatbauchvieh (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

leider konnte ich aus zeitlichen Gründen die Strecke nicht selbst abfahren. Hat dies evtl. jemand getan und kann etwas zu den Höhenmetern sagen?

Dafür Danke...

Gruß SBV


----------



## Boc-M (29. Juni 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe soeben von der Touristenzentrale die Strecke bekommen und hier mal abgelegt falls sie einer möchte.
> 
> Gruß das Salatbauchvieh



Danke für die Daten!

 Es scheint, dass man fast nur über die Schotterwege fährt. Kennt jemand die Strecke schon? Gibt es doch einige Singletrails? Sind die matschig? Das interessiert mich wegen des Reifenwahls.

[FONT="]Bis morgen!
 [/FONT]


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Juni 2012)

wegen der reifenwahl brauchst du dir wohl keine sorgen machen.

selbst in der ausschreibung steht dass die strecke keinen technischen, sondern nur einen konditionellen anspruch hat.

hinten bontrager 29-1 2,2"
vorne racing ralph 2,25"


----------



## Peter88 (30. Juni 2012)

Bis auf die fade Strecke eine sehr schön organiesierte Veranstaltung mit cooler Start/Ziel location. Danke an die Harzer organisatoren


----------



## Maracuja10 (30. Juni 2012)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Bis auf die fade Strecke eine sehr schön organiesierte Veranstaltung mit cooler Start/Ziel location. Danke an die Harzer organisatoren



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Die Anstiege waren ja auch nicht ohne ;-)


----------



## Boc-M (30. Juni 2012)

Die Strecke hat mich positiv überrascht. Sie war zwar technisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll, aber trotzdem ganz nett.
Das Renne war gut organisiert -vielen Dank an die Veranstalter!


----------



## Boc-M (1. Juli 2012)

Gibt es vielleicht schon Fotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manuel e. (2. Juli 2012)

Hy!!
Fand die Orga auch besser als dieses Chaos was immer in Braunlage herrschte. Nunja, zur Strecke: Die Runde ist zwar nicht technisch aber ich fand dadurch, das man ordentlich am Gashahn ziehen konnte, konnte man sich auf diese Art verausgaben. Für die Techniker kommt ja noch Schierke.

Ansonsten eine nette Veranstaltung, die hoffentlich nächstes Jahr auch noch Bestand hat.

Gruss Manuel.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (2. Juli 2012)

Ich fand die Strecke ganz gut und die Orga erst recht. Immerhin bekam ich als fast letzter noch einen ordentlichen Empfang.


----------



## venschla (9. Juni 2013)

Moin,

war ein super Marathon gestern. Die Strecke gefiel mir auch sehr gut. Zwar wenig technisch, aber trotzdem schön. Nächstes Jahr wieder !!!


----------



## deeptrain (10. Juni 2013)

Die Strecke war auf jedenfall schonmal besser als das Jahr davor


----------



## nils_cyclist (12. Juni 2013)

Ich bin ebenfalls mitgefahren, allerdings schon mit einer schleichenden Erkältung und lag bis gestern flach...

Im Gegensatz zu den anderen Rennen im Harzer-MTB-Cup war die Strecke echt anspruchslos (kommt mir eigentlich entgegen), hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.

Blöd fand ich nur den Sprung von 42 auf 84km von mittel- zu Langdistanz. Bei drei Runden mit 63km wäre ich auch die gefahren, aber so halt nur Mittel.


Ich vermisse wie so häufig bei den MTB-Rennen ohne Fotoservice leider Bilder, man findet weder welche auf der Veranstalter-Seite noch sonst wo im Netz... :-(


----------

